# Should I get the mulching kit from Cub Cadet



## h22lude (Jul 24, 2018)

Just bought a Cub Cadet XT1 46". Haven't had to use it yet since the previous owner liked cutting the grass down under 1 inch (been living here for 2 weeks and haven't had to cut the grass). I bought the XT1 over the John Deere because all reviews said they thought it mulched better. I didn't look into it more than that. Just realized today that there is an extra mulching kit. Am I ok with using the regular blades and discharge (no bagging) or would I be better off with the mulching blades and discharge plug?


----------



## NJ-lawn (Jun 25, 2018)

I usually side discharge, I hate the clumps mulching leaves behind. With that said I bought the mulch kit and use it in the fall to mulch leaves.


----------



## Gibby (Apr 3, 2018)

First thing I did when I got my rider was Gator blades and a mulching plug. I don't get clumps unless I wait to long to mow, but then when I am done I just raise the deck up all the way and race over all of them. Might take an extra 10 minutes.


----------



## Mattsbay_18 (Aug 3, 2018)

I run a Cub and purchased the mulch plug. Honestly thought I would use it more than I do. I side discharge 95% of the time. The cut, in my opinion, looks better with side discharging.


----------



## h22lude (Jul 24, 2018)

Thanks everyone! I think I'll try side discharge with the normal blades for now and see how it is. Bought this thing over 2 weeks ago and still haven't used it. I'm itching to get on lol


----------



## Mattsbay_18 (Aug 3, 2018)

Sounds good. Let us know how you like it.


----------

